# Red After Spray on Honda Snowblower



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

After Hosing my Snowblower off for Spring weather, I noticed that their was Red Over spray from the previous owner on some of the black plastic pieces near the muffler, on the muffler and some red on the Chrome Gas Cap. Does anyone know how to remove over spray?
I was thinking of taking an old rag and using Gasoline and rubbing it and see if that did the trick.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Try mineral spirit first as it wont hurt OE paint, if that doesnt work then use acetone with care to remove the overspray. Do not rub the acetone too much on the factory paint as it'll start desolving the OE paint if rubbed too much.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

or you could tape off and spray black on overspray.

use high heat paint and on the chrome cap you can use 000 steel wool and it wont scratch it.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mineral spirits didn't work. So I used gasoline and worked amazing. I wiped it down after. Just on plastic and muffler mostly


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Forum043287 said:


> Mineral spirits didn't work. So I used gasoline and worked amazing. I wiped it down after. Just on plastic and muffler mostly


well good but don't recommend gasoline for cleaning parts or using in this way. can also burn skin and eyes. ( just a general warning )

but anyway , good for you.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

We have used lacquer thinner for over spray. Just don't linger on finished surfaces as it will melt original paint.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

2nd on the lacquer thinner.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Same... always works for me.


Maybe apply some plastic preservative/restorer on the plastic after, that'll give it back its luster.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i usually use nail polish remover. probably not as strong as using straight acetone which is probably a good thing but should get the job done. used it on my 1 vehicle once. there was overspray all over the place on glass and things from when they painted it and you could clearly see the poor tape job lol.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

A clay bar is best for removing surface contaminant's such as overspray. If you see it on your chrome gas cap, it's probably on the red paint as well. You can't see red overpray on the red paint, but you can feel it. Buy one for your cars and another for everything else. It will pick up things like rust that you wouldn't want to rub into an expensive cars surface. The clay picks up everything that shouldn't be on ur painted, glass, metals or plastic surfaces. Works on decals too... just go slow. It will not damage anything. If you have tar, that should be removed first. It only takes 15 or 20 minutes to clay bar a whole car, before waxing. It will give you the best pre wax surface and the smoothest wax job you've ever had ! If your vehicle needs machine buffing, that's a different story. 
Just take a clean spray bottle, fill with water, and put 10 or so drops of dish soap into it. Shake it up to mix. You spray the surface first with water and soap to lube the surface, i spray the clay too, then rub the whole panel to remove what ever shouldn't be there. When done with that area dry with a towel. Now take your hand and you can feel how much smoother and cleaner the paint is. Depending on how dirty your surface is, you will be able to see the junk in the clay. Then move on to the next area. Every so often you want to fold the clay onto itself, to get a new surface. When done put used clay in plastic wrap and put back in container with unused clay. I also take black electrical tape and wrap over the screw on cap on container. This will help to keep the clay from drying out. You don't have to use all the clay in the container, just pull off what you need. Next step is hand waxing... any kind of wax.
This can be used on snowblowers, generators, or anything you want to look and feel its best... anything you want to ''detail''.
Your snowblower will shed snow and ice a little better too.

I don't ever use spray paints in the garage. The overspray is landing on things in your garage you don't want it on... Like ur snowblower.

I use the mild version. 

https://www.meguiars.com/profession...onal-detailing-clay-mild-c2000-200-g-clay-bar



https://www.meguiars.com/profession...onal-detailing-clay-aggressive-200-g-clay-bar


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FLSTN said:


> A clay bar is best for removing surface contaminant's such as overspray. If you see it on your chrome gas cap, it's probably on the red paint as well. You can't see red overpray on the red paint, but you can feel it. Buy one for your cars and another for everything else. It will pick up things like rust that you wouldn't want to rub into an expensive cars surface. The clay picks up everything that shouldn't be on ur painted, glass, metals or plastic surfaces. Works on decals too... just go slow. It will not damage anything. If you have tar, that should be removed first. It only takes 15 or 20 minutes to clay bar a whole car, before waxing. It will give you the best pre wax surface and the smoothest wax job you've ever had ! If your vehicle needs machine buffing, that's a different story.
> Just take a clean spray bottle, fill with water, and put 10 or so drops of dish soap into it. Shake it up to mix. You spray the surface first with water and soap to lube the surface, i spray the clay too, then rub the whole panel to remove what ever shouldn't be there. When done with that area dry with a towel. Now take your hand and you can feel how much smoother and cleaner the paint is. Depending on how dirty your surface is, you will be able to see the junk in the clay. Then move on to the next area. Every so often you want to fold the clay onto itself, to get a new surface. When done put used clay in plastic wrap and put back in container with unused clay. I also take black electrical tape and wrap over the screw on cap on container. This will help to keep the clay from drying out. You don't have to use all the clay in the container, just pull off what you need. Next step is hand waxing... any kind of wax.
> This can be used on snowblowers, generators, or anything you want to look and feel its best... anything you want to ''detail''.
> Your snowblower will shed snow and ice a little better too.
> ...


this stuff is great. also used meguiars headlight restore cream on a 20 year old car. now my light covers are clear as glass.


----------

